
Microsoft Releases Windows File Recovery for NTFS, FAT, exFAT, ReFS File Systems - miles
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/p/windows-file-recovery/9n26s50ln705
======
atesti
Does someone have a direct download link, bypassing the MS store?

------
badrabbit
Any advantage over sleuth/autopsy?

~~~
rkagerer
Do happen to know if those work in a console from a Windows boot CD?

~~~
badrabbit
They're for forensics,they can be made into a windows boot cd (like UBCD) but
a SIFT livecd (linux) will do as well.

